# Osteoarthritis Disability Assessment



## Mediman14 (17 Aug 2018)

Does any know how Osteoarthritis in joint is calculated for an disability award? I have read the entitlements on VAC site but it doesn't say it's calculated.

Ex - Mild Osteoarthritis 5% rating
       Minor OA - 1%


----------



## upandatom (20 Aug 2018)

This is the hardest one to prove.
My Lower Back, Compressed L4 L5, and in addtion an Xray stating OA started in 2012, and another in 2014 saying its worse, then another in 2017 stating worsening, 
If one doc uses a different wording it gets all messed up.


----------



## kratz (20 Aug 2018)

The Osteoarthritis assessment I've seen, was broken down into:

- Medical impairment rating of 4, and
- Quality of life rating of 1.
For a total award of 5%. 

As with any VAC disability award, they usually low ball the initial offer. 
The option to appeal exists.


----------



## Mediman14 (20 Aug 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> The Osteoarthritis assessment I've seen, was broken down into:
> 
> - Medical impairment rating of 4, and
> - Quality of life rating of 1.
> ...



How do they get the Medical impairment? Do they just look under the Body Part associated with it, ex - OA in the knees - Just get the impairment for the knees? or does Osteoarthritis have it's own impairment? In my case, the Osteoarthritis I developed was in consequence of the initial injury. I originally received 5% for the initial injury but only 1% for the Osteoarthritis. I know that BPA is available but I don't want to waste my and their time appealing this without seeing the literature first!


----------



## Mediman14 (20 Aug 2018)

upandatom said:
			
		

> This is the hardest one to prove.
> My Lower Back, Compressed L4 L5, and in addtion an Xray stating OA started in 2012, and another in 2014 saying its worse, then another in 2017 stating worsening,
> If one doc uses a different wording it gets all messed up.



Given that your OA has gotten worse than prior, did you ask for an reassessment?


----------



## TCM621 (22 Aug 2018)

Mediman14 said:
			
		

> How do they get the Medical impairment? Do they just look under the Body Part associated with it, ex - OA in the knees - Just get the impairment for the knees? or does Osteoarthritis have it's own impairment? In my case, the Osteoarthritis I developed was in consequence of the initial injury. I originally received 5% for the initial injury but only 1% for the Osteoarthritis. I know that BPA is available but I don't want to waste my and their time appealing this without seeing the literature first!



For my knee they went to the knee table and I got 10% based on a loss of mobility in the affected knee. I don't think I got anything specific to OA even though that was the diagnosis. If you are confused, you could send a message via MYVac to get someone to explain it for you.


----------

